# Noise when cycling - Cannondale Supersix 105 Compact Road Bike Replica (2012)



## aindriu80 (Sep 15, 2012)

hi,

I just left my bike into the LBS and told him to take a look at it because it is making a clangning/clunking noise whenever I put pressure down on the pedals.

I can't isolate or identify what is the problem and its only the LBS so can anyone help me identifying the problem ? 

When I am on the flat there is rarely any noise but when I am up off the saddle up against gradient there is quite a definite clang every pedal I finish in the down position.

I think its the bottom bracket but I don't know. What could it be ? Can long term damage be done ?


----------



## Bflath (Feb 10, 2013)

I had the same problem with my Synapse 5 105. My LBS lubed the bottom bracket and all has been well since.


----------



## aindriu80 (Sep 15, 2012)

Bflath said:


> I had the same problem with my Synapse 5 105. My LBS lubed the bottom bracket and all has been well since.


Thanks for the reply ! I hope mine is as straightforward.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Skewers, headset, seat post, saddle, pedals, stem, handlebar, wheels and crankset can all be sources of strange noises when pedaling. My bike usually starts squeaking after a week or two of riding after a cleaning. The noise is related to the rear skewer/wheel. Once I reinstall the rear wheel it goes away but I usually end up cleaning the bike at the same time anyway. Moral of the story: a clean bike rides better!


----------



## aindriu80 (Sep 15, 2012)

ph0enix said:


> Skewers, headset, seat post, saddle, pedals, stem, handlebar, wheels and crankset can all be sources of strange noises when pedaling. My bike usually starts squeaking after a week or two of riding after a cleaning. The noise is related to the rear skewer/wheel. Once I reinstall the rear wheel it goes away but I usually end up cleaning the bike at the same time anyway. Moral of the story: a clean bike rides better!


I never take the bike apart but do oil the chain and clean the frame with a wet cloth.

Got the bike back from the LBS today and he said he just greased it (I think bottom bracket?). It was raining heavily today so I couldn't see if the bike was fixed but I did cycle home on the flat but there was no noise out of it so far. I will try a hill tomorrow.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

aindriu80 said:


> I never take the bike apart but do oil the chain and clean the frame with a wet cloth.
> 
> Got the bike back from the LBS today and he said he just greased it (I think bottom bracket?). It was raining heavily today so I couldn't see if the bike was fixed but I did cycle home on the flat but there was no noise out of it so far. I will try a hill tomorrow.


Removing the wheels to clean them is hardly taking the bike apart. It's hard to clean them when they're on the bike 
I hope the LBS fixed your issue.


----------



## aindriu80 (Sep 15, 2012)

ph0enix said:


> Removing the wheels to clean them is hardly taking the bike apart. It's hard to clean them when they're on the bike
> I hope the LBS fixed your issue.


sure, but i don't think the wheels were causing the problem.. i clean the rims


----------



## unnamedny (Aug 1, 2010)

As you learn it could be anything. My first "driving me crazy" noise was from the pedals (not enough grease). Then came the BB. Next one was headset and stem bolts. Cages can make noise too. Seatpost as well (well if you are stand climb, that's not the issue). Old chain, dis adjusted derailleurs, rear derailleur hanger. Finally I also had the spokes making noise too. 

Go to LBS and tell mechanics to ride your bike, that might be the best way to find the issue and solution.


----------



## aindriu80 (Sep 15, 2012)

unnamedny said:


> As you learn it could be anything. My first "driving me crazy" noise was from the pedals (not enough grease). Then came the BB. Next one was headset and stem bolts. Cages can make noise too. Seatpost as well (well if you are stand climb, that's not the issue). Old chain, dis adjusted derailleurs, rear derailleur hanger. Finally I also had the spokes making noise too.
> 
> Go to LBS and tell mechanics to ride your bike, that might be the best way to find the issue and solution.


I got the bike back a couple of days and he fixed it. He said he just put grease on it and only took the bike for a short spin around the yard. I spent ages looking at it.

Well he did a good job because the bike was super quite out on the road the last few days ,my speeds are faster and it feels way more confident cycling up hills.


----------



## unnamedny (Aug 1, 2010)

aindriu80 said:


> I got the bike back a couple of days and he fixed it. He said he just put grease on it and only took the bike for a short spin around the yard. I spent ages looking at it.
> 
> Well he did a good job because the bike was super quite out on the road the last few days ,my speeds are faster and it feels way more confident cycling up hills.


Great. Happy for you. There should not be any noise for 1000 miles under regular riding condition (no rain). It's a good practice to fully lube it every 1000 miles


----------



## aindriu80 (Sep 15, 2012)

unnamedny said:


> Great. Happy for you. There should not be any noise for 1000 miles under regular riding condition (no rain). It's a good practice to fully lube it every 1000 miles


thanks !!


----------

